# Moeglichkeiten von cat



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juni 2005)

Mir ist grad, hauptsaechlich aus Langeweile, was durch den Kopf gegangen.

Ich benutze den Befehl cat zum Auslesen und Schreiben von Disketten-Images.
Das funktioniert wunderbar, sogar der Bootsektor wird mitkopiert.
Wenn ich also mit *cat /dev/fd0 > /fd.img* das Image schreibe und mittels *cat /fd.img > /dev/fd0* auf eine neue Diskette packe habe ich die gewuenschte 1:1-Kopie.
Meine Gedanken sind jetzt aber zu Groesserem unterwegs, und zwar Festplatten.
Hat es schon einer probiert cat als eine Art OpenSource-Ghost einzusetzen und damit Festplatten-Images zu sichern und wiederherzustellen?

Ich hab leider meine Test-Platte in Deutschland gelassen und auf meiner Platte keinen Platz um das mal risikofrei probieren zu koennen.

Aber vielleicht hat ja schon jemand damit rumgespielt und kann hier seine Erfahrungen schildern.

Falls nicht ist auch nicht schlimm, ist ja nicht so wichtig da ich lediglich aus Interesse frage.


----------



## Ben Ben (9. Juni 2005)

Teste es doch erstmal an einer CD?
Wenn die Daten fehlerfrei rauskommen müsste es ja mit der Platte problemlos gehen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juni 2005)

Hmm, auf diese Idee haette ich ja eigentlich auch mal kommen koennen...

Vielen Dank.
Trotzdem bin ich natuerlich weiterhin fuer Erfahrungs- oder Leidensberichte diesbezueglich offen. Und natuerlich auch fuer weitere Ideen.


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juni 2005)

Also ich verwende normalerweise dafür eher dd

dd if=/dev/fd0 of=image

Und für Festplattenimages sollteste dir evtl. mal partimage anschauen.

Zu erwähnen wäre vielleicht auch noch dump welches für Backups von ext2 Dateisystemen benutzt werden kann. Für andere Dateisysteme gibt es normalerweise auch solche Programme (xfs_dump z.B.).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2005)

partimage wollte nicht kompilieren. Ich weiss aber nicht mehr genau aus welchem Grund.
Werd, wenn ich Zeit hab, dieses Wochenende nochmal versuchen da weiter zu kommen.
Mit dd hab ich das auch schon gemacht, hab mich aber irgendwie an die cat-Variante gewoehnt.


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juni 2005)

Wenn du nicht unbedingt selbst kompilieren möchtest sondern ein Paket verwenden willst, wirst du hier (http://rpmseek.com/) eventuell fündig werden - je nachdem was für eine Distribution du benutzt. Alternativ könntest du auch gleich das fertige statisch kompilierte Paket von der Partimage Homepage runterladen (http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/partimage/partimage-0.6.4-static.tar.bz2?download).

Ansonsten poste doch einfach mal was genau du eingegeben hast und welche Fehlermeldung dabei herausgekommen ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2005)

Ich nutz die Slackware, noch immer die 10.0,  bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die 10.1 zu installieren.
Und ich kompilier grundsaetzlich alles, sogar KDE. 
Werd gleich noch mal mit Partimage rumtesten ob ich da weiterkomme. Und falls nicht mal die Fehlermeldung posten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juni 2005)

Ich hab schon mal ein Image von einer Windows FAT32 Partition gemacht. Mit gzip kompression (achtung, kann »ein wenig« (  ) länger dauern):

Image sichern
cat /dev/hda1 | gzip -c > /DiskImage

Image zurück schreiben
cat /DiskImage | gzip -c > /dev/hda1

Das hat ohne Probleme geklappt. Bootsektor war allerdings keiner darauf - _sollte_ aber ohne Probleme klappen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2005)

@Neurodeamon: Danke, das ist doch mal 'ne Aussage.  Mal einer, der's bereits praktisch probiert hat.

Ansonsten hab ich dieses Wochenende noch was probiert partimage zu kompilieren.
Das Problem jedoch ist, dass dieses die libnewt (also newt) benoetigt.
Und eben dieses will nicht kompilieren. Ich hab schon eine neue Version von slang installiert, aber auch das hat nicht geholfen. newt will einfach nicht kompilieren.
Meldet mir immer einen Fehler beim kompilieren von irgendeinem Modul (hab den Namen jetzt vergessen und auch bis zum naechsten Wochenende keine Moeglichkeit das zu checken, war irgendwas mit s am Anfang).


----------

